# engin swap or not



## akira7 (Aug 19, 2003)

i have a quick question. i have a 95 240sx, and i'm wanting to get around 450-500 whp with 400-475 lbs. tourq. should i just tune the ka24de or would it cost the same as a swap. i've been looking at the rb26 for some time now, but i can't get a good price estimit for a swap. rb25 looks good too.... what is the real difference between the two besides .1 lt. any advice would be welcome.


----------



## Zed (Jul 27, 2003)

The RB25 motor will fit in, Sport Compact Car Mag has a step by step article including impoting the motor and your options for making it work!! and trust me 500+++hp (or PS, Kilo Watts for us metric Nissan Nutts) will be a snap!!!!!! good luck I love 240sx's Silvias and 180sx's!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

do me a favor and take rb26 off ur option list unless you want to spend around 8 grand just for the swap. i have heard of rb26 clips for 4grand but i have also heard it go all the way up to about 8grand..not so sure how much it costs but trust me. A LOT of money (because it is a very difficult swap and you will need assistance from a shop..at least 3 grand)

u got a couple of choices. KA24DET (might be pushing a lil tho..), SR20DET, or RB25DET. you gotta keep in mind..4550-500hp is a pretty high goal but it is possible.. get ready to spend some CHA-CHING $$$$$$$ at least 30grand

SR20DET:
upgrade maf to z32, upgrade intake (high flow filter like k&n or hks), exhaust (single 80mm+ or dual 60mm+ ex.) apexi n1 dual, n1, gt spec, blitz nurpsec, etc), downpipe (80mm+) probably want to upgrade brake (oem z32 brakes won't cut it for 400+hp cars..get an aftermarket brake system like brembo's big brake kit, rotora, etc) and suspension (struts, anti-sways, coilovers, etc)

upgrade internals
-topend: valves, valve springs, valve guides, valve pivots, ras (rocker arm stopper), cams, cam gears, etc
-bottomend (the stock sr20 bottom end can take 526hp with 25psi but you might want to consider upgrading the bottom end since 450-500hp is a LOT of power):
pistons, rods, crankshaft, etc

turbo upgrade
-fuel upgrade: z32/r33/aftermarket sr20det fuel pump, 550cc or bigger injectors, fuel rail upgrade, fuel pressure regulator (if u go bigger than 700cc injectors)
-cooling upgrades: koyo/fluidyne 2 row radiator, flexalite black magic fan upgrade w/ shroud
-BIG turbo.. like HKS GT3037 which is rated at 420/440/470ps output or HKS GT3040 (500ps) i don't know much about trust (greddy) but they make quality turbos as well. get an aftermarket BOV
-FMIC upgrade. apexi, blitz, hks, trust.. as long as they do the job..
-electronics: stand alone/piggyback fuel management system. i HIGHLY recommend apexi power fc + boost controller add on. get a boost controller if u don't get the pfc add on. get gauges: boost, oil temp, oil press, exhaust temp, etc
-drivetrain upgrade
lsd (crucial..400+hp=might wanna get one from a z32 or find a used aftermarket one like cusco, kaaz, nismo, etc), clutch upgrade, shifter if u want

i don't have much knowledge on modding RB25's.. even though there's only a .1liter difference between a rb25 and a rb26, there is a HUGE difference between these two engines. don't ask me what..i didn't design them but there's DEFINATELY a HUGE difference between the two.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

yeah what vsp3c said is pretty dead on. The RB26 can be had for about 4G's. However there isnt too much info on this swap. Wiring would be a nightmare. Also as your 240 stands now, you would have to A)do a single turbo setup (I hear Mckinney is working on a kit to let you use both turbos) or B)do a RHD conversion to eliminate thye need for A. Plus you have to source an RB25 tranny unless you wanna do an AWD conversion. Sometimes people sell motorsets with RB25 trannys.


----------



## akira7 (Aug 19, 2003)

why is everyone afraid of the rb26 swap. i've looked into it a while back and yes a single turbo is required and you have to change out the radiator and fan system. but it is possable. and people do it all the time in japan. i was just wondering if it was worthe the expense and time, or if the is a similar alternative. by the way the sr20 is out, if i swap it'll be a rb series


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

akira7 said:


> *but it is possable. and people do it all the time in japan. *


Not they dont.

Subscribe yourself to the Prestige Motorsport Australian grey import list or have a browse through Japan auction sites and you will see that they are very rare.

http://www.prestigemotorsport.com.au/


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

hahaha we're not afraid. it's just that it's a bit too much out of our price range.. i never said it was impossible..i just said that it'll cost a lot of money/work. personally, with the money to drop a rb26 and mod it, i would go out and buy myself a r32. i don't think a rb26 swap will be worth ur money and time unless you are willing to spend a lot (at least 30grand i would say for a decently modded rb26) on your 240sx. if SR20DET is not an option, go RB25DET..


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

Yeah no one is afraid of ity. It is a bottomless pit though. I like tried and true methods. Besides if I were going to go through all teh trouble to get the AWD and money...I would spend it on a WRX or EVO VIII


----------



## akira7 (Aug 19, 2003)

yea the wrx is a nice one, but i love my 240. i've been trying to get one for about 4 years now. i think it is an awesome machine, if you put work into it. i'm just worried about dropping money into my ka24 changing the cams, pistons and rods, adding intercooler and turbo, lighter flywheel, ect. will get expensive by itself. i don't want to drop a few k's into it and when i'm done realize that for the same price i just spent i could have swapped out with a better engin with higher potential. i've also heard that a rb26 with a rb25 trans will run around 5-7k to swap out. i agree that the AWD swap will be costly and a pain in the butt. i was just hoping that someone out there has swapped out to a RB series and could give me some advice


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

there's a sticky on rb25 swaps and nx2000 is the guy to go to on rb20's


----------



## thalegend (Aug 1, 2003)

akira7 said:


> *i have a quick question. i have a 95 240sx, and i'm wanting to get around 450-500 whp with 400-475 lbs. tourq. should i just tune the ka24de or would it cost the same as a swap. i've been looking at the rb26 for some time now, but i can't get a good price estimit for a swap. rb25 looks good too.... what is the real difference between the two besides .1 lt. any advice would be welcome. *


 Well besides the obivious 4cylinder vs 6cylinder... The ka24de is perfect for getting gobbs of torque like you want... you would have to build up the internals with Forged Pistons, Valves, etc... balance all that shit... I dont think it will cost $30000 grand like one of those guys said I thinking more along the lines of $10000 or maybe less.  The Rb25DeT is very good dont get me wrong I wouldn't mind have an engine already built for turbo just the same if you want all that power you would have to strengthen the internals...


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

you dont have to build the internals for 4-500 on an RB25. That is pushing it, but it has been done.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

yeah, i was exaggerating a bit with the 30grand thing..10 or even 15 grand sounds about right..

sr20's can handle 500+hp as well. phase2 240sx w/ s13 sr20..25psi, 526hp w/ stock bottom end and minor top end upgrades


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

minor top end?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Greddy Valve Springs 
Greddy Metal Headgasket 
Tomei 270 in/ex Camshafts 12.5 lift 
Tomei RAS 
Greddy Pulley Kit 
Greddy Intake Manifold 
Nismo Upgraded Motor Mounts

are listed as its motor setup.. i don't think valve springs,cams, and rocker arm stopper is that much of an upgrade.. or is it??


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

no they are some pretty mild engine mods

there is no pistons or rods - that engines not gonna last very long at all. Personally I wouldnt run an engine without forged pistons and beefier rods any higher than 300 HP @ the wheels!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

hmm..my little 15 year old mind has learned something new 

i think the only reason phase2 is doing that with their engine is to find out how much abuse the sr20 can take.. so far, it can take a LOT


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

yeah, depends on the age and condition of the engine. Some people get lucky and have their engines run fine. Other engines die at the slightest increase in boost


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

That reminds me, a mate of mine bought an R32 GTR about 8 months back. First time he dynod it, it threw a big end bearing 
Its been sitting in the workshop getting a complete rebuild for the past 7 months.
Its now running complete forged and cryo-treated bottom and top end with twin Nismo turbos. Should flow about 650ps at the wheels when its tuned.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

wow


----------



## akira7 (Aug 19, 2003)

thaqnks for the insight guys. i've taken the advice and i did some further research and i think i'm just going to see what i can get out of my ka24. maybe later, when i have more money and time, i'll get a swap. but i can't afford to have my 240 up on jack stands for that long, because it is my only car right now. and the rb swap was a little more costly than what i was expecting. well wish me luck.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

good luck


----------



## duc(forced)tion (Sep 29, 2003)

akira7 said:


> *thaqnks for the insight guys. i've taken the advice and i did some further research and i think i'm just going to see what i can get out of my ka24. maybe later, when i have more money and time, i'll get a swap. but i can't afford to have my 240 up on jack stands for that long, because it is my only car right now. and the rb swap was a little more costly than what i was expecting. well wish me luck. *



I've been going through similar debate recently. My only comment would be to make sure that you really want to do the KA before you start building it because it would be a shame to put all that money into it and then swap it out. I think either way, you'll probably be happy. 500 rwhp is a lot and I don't wanna seem like a wuss, but I think even 300 rwhp is respectable and you'd probably be pretty happy with it. 

I'm gonna take the next 4/5 months to consider whether to leave the KA or do a swap. Good luck with either route you chose and I'd be really interested to know what you end up with and how it worked out. It might even help me with my decision.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

wow..old thread..


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

Pretty Old I'd Say.(jus tryin to get ma posts up)


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2003)

what car is the RB25DET originally in? 

and just to let ya guys know.. im helpin out a friend wiht some info on the 240sx and possible engine swaps so i might ask some questions.. lol and my name is ej20wopper cuz i have a wrx so yeah.. ALL the time i hear the SR20DET is the best engine swap for the 240sx.. is that true? my friend is ignorant and is maybe possibly thinkin about keepin the ka24de.. im trying to encourage him to go for SR20DET, bc it has much more potential

suggestions or comments?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

ej20wopper said:


> what car is the RB25DET originally in?
> 
> and just to let ya guys know.. im helpin out a friend wiht some info on the 240sx and possible engine swaps so i might ask some questions.. lol and my name is ej20wopper cuz i have a wrx so yeah.. ALL the time i hear the SR20DET is the best engine swap for the 240sx.. is that true? my friend is ignorant and is maybe possibly thinkin about keepin the ka24de.. im trying to encourage him to go for SR20DET, bc it has much more potential
> 
> suggestions or comments?


ouch... this could hurt...

first off... whatever you do, don't get upset with any posts that might follow mine... i'm warning you now...

second... read the sticky in the general section... it'll change your life...

third, all RB series motors came in the Skylines...

if you have any more questions after reading the sticky, searching is great and if you still can't find the answer you are looking for, go ahead and post


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> ouch... this could hurt...
> 
> first off... whatever you do, don't get upset with any posts that might follow mine... i'm warning you now...
> 
> ...


nice :cheers:


----------



## silvia87 (Jun 29, 2004)

*where to swap*

I have already chosen the SR20det motor but I just dont know where to get it swapped. I live in northern VA and I want someone who is definitely qualified for the job.

I got my sr20det from total jdm and they are freakin awesome. The motor came within the following week of my order and it was in awesome condition. http://www.totaljdm.com/?id=51972 

check em out


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

this thread is eactly 7 months 15 days and 51 minutes old.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> this thread is eactly 7 months 15 days and 51 minutes old.


hahahaha u loser :loser:

go check in the regional section. if u dont mind, go up to new york and have heavythrottle do it. i'm sure there are some ppl in va that can do it. if ur capable, do it urself, the mechanics of the swap isn't that difficult. u can buy a prewired harness or send urs to a shop to get it wired. a/c is a different story


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i wasnt sure if he could do the math, so i did it for him


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> i wasnt sure if he could do the math, so i did it for him


only because you have no friends and therefore nothing better to do....
:fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hey guys... don't fucking pull a jihad on the newb or anything...


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> hey guys... don't fucking pull a jihad on the newb or anything...


jihad ran pan tu meri kuti shikira kuria.....KUTI MORDEGAO!!! BACHEM! CHIMIKIRI!

too late for that kevin


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^^^ wtf are you guys talking about?? better quit before harris gets mad!!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> only because you have no friends and therefore nothing better to do....
> :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy:


 no, i was just waiting to goto work where i drive 350z's and all day and get major discounts on parts for my car.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> no, i was just waiting to goto work where i drive 350z's and all day and get major discounts on parts for my car.


sure sure. you probably dont even have a job. you probably just to the dealership hoping that they'll get sick of you and finally hire you. they probably offer you a discount only so you'll go away. you are a loser. you dont deserve a 240. you dont know shit. get a fucking clue.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i could scan my employee id number and everything and show it to you. maybe a copy of my first pay check. i dont really care what you think. And i dont deserve a 240? why dont you fix _your_ 240 thats been sitting around for almost a year. From what i have gathered, you are about 23 and still live at home. i'm not a loser, you are.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

edit: double post


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

actually i'm 21, my 240 runs, i did all the work myself, still in college, and have 2 floors to myself at home so why would i leave? let's see you do your own body work, your own engine swap, and work full time while going to college full time, and maintain a 19month long relationship in the process.


----------



## walmartemployee (Jun 29, 2004)

PWNED again. kaptainkrollio, dont dig a bigger hole.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

oh, and i forgot to mention, i also take care of everything around the house seeing as my mother has been on disability for the past two and a half years because some asshole backed in her and ruptured 3 discs in her neck leaving her without the ability to lift anything, look up or down, or even turn her neck. she's going on surgery number four this fall.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> third, all RB series motors came in the Skylines...


BZZZZZZ

Cefiro, Stagea, Cima, Laurel all had RB's


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> actually i'm 21, my 240 runs, i did all the work myself, still in college, and have 2 floors to myself at home so why would i leave? let's see you do your own body work, your own engine swap, and work full time while going to college full time, and maintain a 19month long relationship in the process.


 i havent had to do any bodywork, i care not to spend my college money on a swap(if i did, i would do it myself), and i had a good idea that you were 21, but went with 23 for some reason. you cant work full time anf goto college full time, there isnt enough time. and 19 month long relationship with what? your dog? I don't know or care what your problem is, but i'm done with you. and walmartemployee: STFU, go collect carts at your minimum wage job. dumbass.


----------



## JeffForSale (Jun 12, 2003)

awww damn it. i was hoping u were gonna say. "i'm done with this cracker forum" so then i could put it in my sig like how drift got rid of that one guy.

damn it just go away. no one likes you anymore  


kelso next guys?


----------



## walmartemployee (Jun 29, 2004)

how bout me, i'd like to see you try


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> third, all RB series motors came in the Skylines...


DON'T DON'T DON'T say that around me......  

What about the Laural? The Cefiro? The Cema? or the killer wagon the Stagea? Or the infamous one that joel doesn't want to talk about......lol 

Americans and RB's......*sigh*


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> i havent had to do any bodywork, i care not to spend my college money on a swap(if i did, i would do it myself), and i had a good idea that you were 21, but went with 23 for some reason. you cant work full time anf goto college full time, there isnt enough time. and 19 month long relationship with what? your dog? I don't know or care what your problem is, but i'm done with you. and walmartemployee: STFU, go collect carts at your minimum wage job. dumbass.


actually, i didnt have to do any bodywork either. i chose to do it because i just felt like it. i'm also not even spending college money on my car, i can afford to pay for both. i work full time days and go to school 4 nights a week giving me full time status of 12 credit hours. my 19month long relationship is also with my wonderful girlfriend, no wait, now fiancee, Ashlee. you are only done with me because you cant win against me. you are not wanted here. go someplace else :dumbass:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

I dont have to win. What do I have to prove to somebody 3000miles and 3 time zones away? I will never see you in real life and the internet is just the internet, so what do I care if I get "pwnd"? And it seems that you and Jeff are the only two people who really don't like me, and out of a 10,000 member forum, 2 people's opinions don't really mater, so I think the the 2 of you not liking hardly constitutes that I am not wanted here. And as for affording to spend money on my car, thats why I'm working 45hrs. a week at the job you said does't exist so that by the end of summer I will buy my Flex coilovers, and I will put them in myself.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

hahahaha...sucks to be you. having to work 45hours a week and save all summer to be able to afford coilovers. speaking of fries at In n' Out, how do you guys cook them? are they baked or fried? fucking loser. and there's a whole lot of people on this forum that dont like you, not just us two.


----------

